# bug bites even with frontline HELP!!



## MrCanela (Jan 11, 2010)

biggie has always had small bumps in misc. spots on his body. i recently purchased a 3 month supply of frontline i have used it for 2 months now and still same problem any help?


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Maybe it's allergies. Does it look kinda like a rash or are they just one bump here and one there?


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

MrCanela said:


> biggie has always had small bumps in misc. spots on his body. i recently purchased a 3 month supply of frontline i have used it for 2 months now and still same problem any help?


Due to the strange wet weather our country is having. Many homes can not get rid of Fleas. If your neighbor has it you will have it. Frontline / Advantage are just not enough this year. We at the hospital have heard it over and over again.

I know we have many clients doing Sentinal (flea & heartworm protection) along with Frontline or Advantage 
The other way they are doing it is Comfortes (Flea killer pill) w/ Frontline or Advantage

Along with spraying there homes in & outside

Then going back to just the product of choice.

If your dog is allergic to fleas I highly recommend the Comfortes b/c it kills them when they bite along with your frontline.

You give the pill (ex june 1st) then bath the dog 24 hours later then Frontline 48 hours later after bath.


----------



## MrCanela (Jan 11, 2010)

kg420 said:


> Maybe it's allergies. Does it look kinda like a rash or are they just one bump here and one there?


yeah its just one bump here and there he is also getting these dark marks on his belly area is this normal?


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

MrCanela said:


> yeah its just one bump here and there he is also getting these dark marks on his belly area is this normal?


Normal

If he was allergic to the fleas it would be on his backside top before the tail


----------



## MrCanela (Jan 11, 2010)

geisthexe said:


> Normal
> 
> If he was allergic to the fleas it would be on his backside top before the tail


kk thanx ima try the Comfortes (Flea killer pill) and see how that works...biggie loves the outdoors but the bugs are killing him...but:goodpost:


----------



## melrosdog (Dec 21, 2008)

It could be other bugs biting him. Ellis gets welts if he get bit by mosquitos.


----------



## mstngchic2012 (May 15, 2010)

We have had extremely good luck with K9 Advantix so far. Mater hasn't gotten a single tick, flea, or bug bite this year.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

mstngchic2012 said:


> We have had extremely good luck with K9 Advantix so far. Mater hasn't gotten a single tick, flea, or bug bite this year.


NOT that Advantix is BAD but if you have CATS you CAN NOT use this product b/c it CAN & WILL KILL CATS


----------



## mstngchic2012 (May 15, 2010)

No inside cats for us. They are all outside barn cats that are feral.


----------

